# SV asparagus



## hillbillyrkstr (May 23, 2018)

I posted these pics on another thread earlier but figured I’d make it it’s own thread in the proper Sous vide section. 

This is the time of year here in Michigan for fresh asparagus! It’s a great time of year but it comes and goes quick! 

We are lucky enough to be friends with the local farmers who let us cut as much as we want from the farms 2-3 acre field. The wife doesn’t like asparagus so that means it’s all mine! I only cut what I can eat in a day because it’s always there for free, and it’s sooooo much better freshly cooked.

Usually I like to grill it. Marinade it in some olive oil, and salt & pepper for a bit and then onto a hot grill grate. I like some of it a bit charred. But today I decided to go the sv route with it. 

180 degrees for 10 minutes with just a few pads of butter in the bag. Lights out! The most perfectly cooked asparagus I’ve ever eaten! And I eat a lot of it because of the field I get to cut from. 

I do miss the grilled char but I’m thinking if I cut the time back a few minutes & then hit it on a hot grill to get a bit of char I can upgrade this perfectly cooked asparagus by adding a bit of char! 

Gonna do some experimenting the next few weeks! 









Freshly cut asparagus with a few oats of butter all sealed up and ready for the hot tub. 







On the plate and perfectly cooked! 

After 10 minutes the asparagus was salted and plated. It’s still as green as can be and crunchy but also super juicy! No sog or mushiness to it at all. Damn near perfect! I suggest this method of cooking it to all. It’ll change your life! Well not really but I bet you will be blown away by the flavor and texture of it like never before!

Scott


----------



## chopsaw (May 23, 2018)

I bet it was good . SV vegetables are fantastic . I've done broccoli , corn , carrots all great . Have to try the asparagus this week end . Thanks for the idea . 
Some don't agree , but if you do corn on the cob ,,, try 170 instead of 180 . Has something to do with the starch .


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 23, 2018)

I’ve done corn on the cob chop but I can’t remember what temp I’ve done it at. It’s been almost a year. I’ll be planting sweet corn at the farm soon so when i can pick it later this summer I’ll give it a try. 

Thanks
Scott


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2018)

The asparagus looks fantastic!
I do corn at 183 for 1 hour & it comes out great, nice & crunchy & full of flavor!
Al


----------

